# Rearview mirrors on adria visson



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

Taking delivery on 2nd Nov new Adria visson is it possible to fold the rear view mirrors back .


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

if you mean the 'wing' mirrors...?? then the answer is yes, but you need to be hercules!

Which model are you getting...?
I'm also in North Lincs.

Wilse


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for that , I have tried but as you say very stiff . The model we are getting is the 647 SG , from Timberlands .


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes they are really difficult to turn, I've got a 677. One word of advice though. You might find you can't adjust them, using the joystick, far enough to comfortably see behind you. I had this problem until I realised that the mirrors had been set up for a LH drive. Dealer (BCS) didn't have a clue. If you find yours are set up wrong you will need to take the back off them (use a flat blade screw driver and some confidence) and manually adjust them - you will need an allan key if my memory serves me correctly - basically you want to reverse what you currently have. If you don't have this problem no doubt someone out there will!!


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for that advise .


----------

